
Google Cloud Dataflow API for batch and streaming big data processing - fitzwatermellow
https://cloud.google.com/dataflow/
======
dwenzek
This is great !

I'm glad to see that the odd signatures of MapReduce operators has been
definitely deprecated in favor of true `map` and `reduce` functions (renamed
`ParDo` and `Combine`) even if `ParDo` is a `flatmap` (or `bind`) rather than
a `map` function.

We gain in simplicity and composability. And the long detour by MapReduce and
Hadoop seems to take an end in favor of systems like Spark, Flink, Samza and
now Cloud Dataflow.

